# [ODMP] New Hartford Police Department, New York ~ February 27, 2006



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

A Police Officer with the New Hartford Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18181*


----------

